# Best makeup brushes?



## beaglette (Jan 26, 2008)

What is everyone's favorite makeup brushes that are reasonably priced? Has anyone found any that are comparable to MAC? If so, which ones (#'s and brands?) Also, are there various brands that you use different brushes from?

I have several brushes-- Revlon Professional (found these at Sally's), Philosophy, Body Shop and EDM sent me some free brushes with my order. I also have some cheap ELF brushes and brushes I got from bath and Body Works years ago.

Any suggestions would be mucho appreciated!

Warmly,

Brandi

aka beaglette


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 26, 2008)

Sonia Kashuk has some really nice eyeshadow brushes. For foundation brush however I opted for MAC. I would definately check out her line of brushes at Target


----------



## banapple (Jan 26, 2008)

^ that

and I like Essene of Beauty (cvs) brand...they're just as great as expensive brushes =)


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 27, 2008)

Bobbi Brown brushes are nice but on the pricey side.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Try your local craft stores like Michael's. Many people have been raving about the Loew Cornell Maxinne's Mop (white bristles) brushes.


----------



## tear1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sonia Kashuk has a really nice eye blending brush, very light and fluffy feel. And Essence of Beauty has great brushes: foundation, blush, kabuki, etc.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I have found some Sephora brush sets that are very reasonably priced, when you work it out to price per brush.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 27, 2008)

Sonia Kashuk, Essence of Beauty (EOB) or Posh Brushes (poshbrushes.com).


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beaglette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is everyone's favorite makeup brushes that are reasonably priced? Has anyone found any that are comparable to MAC? If so, which ones (#'s and brands?) Also, are there various brands that you use different brushes from?
I have several brushes-- Revlon Professional (found these at Sally's), Philosophy, Body Shop and EDM sent me some free brushes with my order. I also have some cheap ELF brushes and brushes I got from bath and Body Works years ago.

Any suggestions would be mucho appreciated!

Warmly,

Brandi

aka beaglette

The Body Shop are very good brushes because they're made of synthetic hairs that are extremely soft to the touch. Lumiere Minerals Cosmetics offers a large choice of brushes, in matter of shape and size, and are heavenly soft to the touche too )


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the brushes at Poshbrushes.com. I just recently bought some and they are amazing! So soft and good like Mac brushes. Right now their offering 50% off their brushes if you use a code (I posted it under the coupons, etc forum). And they give free shipping if you spend more than $17 I believe. I bought 5 brushes for $20. Amazing and I got free shipping!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try your local craft stores like Michael's. Many people have been raving about the Loew Cornell Maxinne's Mop (white bristles) brushes. I've been hearing about these too...I really wanna try.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 27, 2008)

Most of my brushes are from the body shop. They are so soft and I've washed them many times and they are still as great as when I bought them. I highly recommend them because they are just as good as any high end department store brushes, but much cheaper.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 28, 2008)

Sonia Kashuk, Essence of Beauty, and Posh have great brushes.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 28, 2008)

I love synthetic brushes (for face, as they are super soft) and I use brushes I bought from Target for eyes.


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 28, 2008)

I like Sonia Kashuk but find that the bristles stay on my face after using a few times. I like Bare Escentual's brushes.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 28, 2008)

I love my synthetic brushes from Forever Female. These brushes are often resold by MMU companies.


----------



## RandomMusing (Jan 28, 2008)

My first set of brushes were the Essene of Beauty brushes from CVS and they are wonderful for the price. Since then I've accumulated other brushes from all over; MAC, Smashbox, Sephora, Everyday Minerals and Mally. I have to say that my MAC brushes are outstanding and I can really see the difference they make with blending and color compared to my other brushes.

I don't need any new brushes at the moment, but I think eventually and over time, I'll end up replacing all of my brushes with MAC brushes.


----------



## shangrila (Jan 28, 2008)

i have a set that i received in my school kit that i really like except the eyeshadow brushes. i have an es brush from sally's that im using until i find the perfect one (hee). i also have a chanel brush (#19) that i use for blending that i like. i want to try the ones from the craft store!


----------



## vickattor4 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## toriaaa (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been wanting to try Smashbox's brushes..

But I think Sonia Kushuks (Spelling?) brushes are a cheaper, more affordable option..

Her brushes are available at Target!


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 28, 2008)

The brushes with the Lancome kit are my favorites.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I love using d/s brands Essence of Beauty and Upstage Professional. I also like ordering brushes from www.crownbrushco.com


----------



## loci (Jan 29, 2008)

I use The Body Shop's brushes and they are pretty good synthetic ones out there, about the same quality as MAC.

QUO's brushes are not as good as The Body Shop, they are too hard for the cheek, but for the eyeshadow is allright.

I havn't tried any natural hir brushes though..


----------



## CaramelBlondie (Mar 26, 2009)

I have some Essence of Beauty brushes and had no idea they were so highly rated! I am going to look for another set b/c it is time. I also want to ck out the ones from the Body Shop and the ones by Sonya sold @ Target.

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 26, 2009)

About the Sonia Kashuk; I have both the white handled and dark ergonomic. Do not get the white handled brushes. They=suck. I like my Face Secrets eyeshadow brushes from Sally Beauty. The face brushes aren't bad, but I don't feel strongly about them either. I have not tried MAC face brushes, but I was not impressed with the eyeshadow brushes._ AT ALL._ I have some of the Image Essentials brushes from Kmart and really like those. I did not like any of the ecotools brushes I have used. I was not happy with my badger brushes from Coastal Scents. I believe they are Crown brushes. I did get a _huge_ badger brush from CS that is black handled that I love to death.

And I think that covers all of my brushes. I did try a Lowell-Cornell brush I didn't like, but it was one with black hair on it. The white haired artist brushes felt much softer. I am not yet decided on those.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree, the Sonia white handles really do suck and scratch the hell outta my eyelids...

I like the EoB brushes, the Loew Cornells need to be conditioned after EVERY use to be soft imo. I like all my crown brushes alot - they're really soft. Other than that, I'm pretty random with brushes...

I've been hearing alot about Sigma brushes lately. There's some reviews on Youtube, but I don't feel I could trust them...


----------



## davinaa (Mar 26, 2009)

I LOVE eco tools. you can get them at rite aid, target, walgreens... just about any drug store. Go to youtube to watch some reviews about them.


----------



## SuperAwesome (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not so thrilled with my sephora foundation brush (black handle, orangish bristles). It makes my foundation look so cakey.


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 27, 2009)

My favorites are Eco Tools ( very soft), Sonia Kashuk and Smashbox. All really great brushes!


----------



## mbrookmoor (Mar 27, 2009)

I just got Trish McEvoy The Ball at bluemercury last week and it's awesome!

It's a sphere shaped makeup sponge that's awesome for coverage the best part is--no more lines!

I am def hooked. It feels substantial and like it will last longer than square ones where the edges tend to wear off.


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought the set from sigma makeup , after watching Encore from you tube, and they are all VERY MAC comparable !! They remade their dupe of the 187 brush to make it fuller, and I think it is nicer than the MAC 187 the closest dupe I have ever seen . The entire set was $ 64.00 + shipping. They are definitely worth checking out if you are looking for MAC dupes !!! I looooove my set , and am very glad I got it !

sigma makeup


----------



## ccguidry (Mar 30, 2009)

Mac brushes 217, 224, 239, 129

The Lowe Cornell 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 brushes are really comparable to MAC's also


----------



## Annelle (Mar 30, 2009)

probably out of all the brushes I use, my favorite is the "White Angled liner Brush" from coastal scents.

I like my EDM/CS brushes for my foundation, face, shadows...but that might just be because those are the only ones I own and have used. But the angled liner brush is soo cool...it's amazing how one slight little bend can make it so much easier to actually *see* when you're lining your eyes! (the bend makes it so the brush handle is actually to the side of your eye sight when you're lining your eyes, instead of directly in front of your eye, blocking your vision)


----------



## fahzybear (Jul 14, 2009)

ecotools, sonia kashuk


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 14, 2009)

I have some MAC a lot of NARS and a few miscellaneous brushes. But the NARS is my FAV!!! But I use a Michael's Arts and Crafts brush for my pigment. It was like two bucks and I LOVE IT!! That one is a Royal Soft Grip SG 170. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 16, 2009)

*Interesting to see so many interpretations of the words "reasonably priced". *

Studio Tools (Target) has some great brushes as does Face Secrets (Sally Beauty Supply), Posh (KMart) and elf.


----------



## tennischic09 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love Sigma brushes (sigmamakeup.com). I think they are MAC comparable, and they are even named like them. They look almost exactly like them too. I also like Coastal Scents (coastalscents.com) brushes. They are dirt cheap and great quality.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 23, 2009)

Sonia Kashuk and MAC


----------



## trezdaez (Jul 23, 2009)

I just bought a bunch from Crown Brush. So far I really like them (except the duo fibre dupe, not really like MAC's). I got about 18 brushes and a brush belt for $85.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 23, 2009)

Well so far my Lowe Cornell and Sephora brushes are doing ok, but I think I need some new ones.


----------



## justjaimelyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I like both of Sonia Kashuk's brush lines, the white handled and the black handled. I really love EcoTools brushes. They are some of the softest brushes I've ever touched. Affordable too!


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm soooo done with spending a fortune on expensive, brand name brushes!

I now buy all my brushes from *Coastal Scents* [coastalscents.com]. Their brushes range in price from $1.95 to $15.00, but they are all of superb quality. They have several brushes that are dupes for the more expensive ones, but they hold up just as well, if not better!

Their Large Synthetic Buffer Brush is my HG brush for foundation application.


----------



## ezadeza (Aug 8, 2009)

I love ELFs studio brushes. It doesn't shed and its super soft. Most are about 3 bucks!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 8, 2009)

I use GOSH brushes... they cost around Â£8 each more or less. I'm getting some more in a couple of weeks with my birthday money. Need a brush for contouring (I'm hopeless at it though) and also more eyeshadow brushes as I only have fairly large ones.


----------



## Cymbeline (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a set of Italian Badger brushes that I love. They are the softest I've ever used and do not scratch at all. I bought them on the internet years ago but they look just like the ones from Coastal Scents.


----------



## makeupcyc (Aug 13, 2009)

I subscribe to Makeup Artist Magazine and that's where I found Crown Brush

They are the manufacturer. They make the brushes that all these brands later buy and brand themselves. YOu can buy from Crown Brush website at their wholesale prices and these are professional high quality brushes. I use them on all my shoots. You can get sable, Italian badger, all kinds of brushes cheap. They also offer pro sets for makeup and nails.


----------



## boyzeroo (Sep 8, 2009)

i've been using Quo, Benefit, Smashbox, Make Up For Ever. i LOVE LOVE LOVE the MUFE HD Kabuki brush. It's super soft and really dense.


----------



## pinay (Sep 20, 2009)

I use:

BE: concealer brush and overall face brush (I also have the baby kabuki but I rarely use it)

Smashbox: foundation brush, eyeliner brush and the angled brow brush

Model Co.: eyeshadow

Estee Lauder: eyeshadow brushes

I've been wanting to try Body Shop's brushes too because they feel like heaven on my face! I'm sure this will be my next buy.

Btw, BE's brushes are not quite good. My face brush is quite painful and the hairs always fall when I use it. I think I'll try body shop after this.


----------



## paulaql (Sep 23, 2009)

all EDM brushes, of course


----------



## flyhoney (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a combination of brushes.

My main powder brush is a MAC #129 powder brush that I use for my blush.

I own Sephora foundation, medium eye shadow, and concealer brushes. I like the shadow brush the most, foundation and concealer brushes are meh.

I absolutely ADORE my Too Faced "Teddy Bear Hair" brushes that I bought for 20% off. Lip brushes, blending brushes, the whole shabang. Well worth the $ and then some.

I also bought a cute smudge brush from Target's line of brushes the other day and it works like a dream (I only paid $2 and some change for it)!

I'm planning to look into Sonia Kashuk brushes.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Oct 6, 2009)

I LOVE my Illamasqua brushes!!! They are so soft and retain their shape with hardly anny shedding at all. Also Sonia Kashuk brushes are a favorite of mine (the all black signature handles) because they are really soft and blend well without shedding... plus they only run about $10/ea. But Essence of Beauty from Walgreens and CVS are actually really good as well, I love there crease brushes, and you usually get two sizes in a package for under $10. They're soft as well and hold shape.


----------



## mvpccc (Oct 7, 2009)

I has a site about makeup brushes:

http://makeupfamily.com/makeup/makeup-brushes/


----------



## Monica09 (Oct 7, 2009)

They are giving away M.A.C. brushes for free at www dot CLAIMFREEBIES dot com (gotta remove the link because I have less than 10 posts). You gotta fill out an offer or two but most offers are appealing free trials. It's probably worth it considering the quality and prices of M.A.C. brushes.


----------



## doreen esta (Oct 7, 2009)

Clean each brush by shaking bristles back and forth in the soapy water and then rubbing them until they foam. To keep wood handles from warping or glue from loosening, do not totally submerge brushes. Wipe handles with a damp, soapy cloth.Thoroughly rinse all traces of cleanser from bristles in warm water.Squeeze water from bristles, and then use a dry towel to squeeze out more water.


----------



## honeykim (Oct 8, 2009)

i love my mac brushes.

but i think these days i love stila brushes more! you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sonia Kashuk has some really nice eyeshadow brushes. For foundation brush however I opted for MAC. I would definately check out her line of brushes at Target



I would agree, but recently I bought 11 make-up brushes from Avon's Mark collection and they're such great brushes for the price they are (from $2-$9). Soft, they work wonderfully, and honestly there are some that I love more than my MAC brushes. Foundation brush from Mark is really good to. Any Avon brand brushes are great! here's a link to the Mark brushes:
Avon Shop - Products

they don't ship internationally, however.


----------



## Mie-Mie (Oct 9, 2009)

how much is the price range for Sonia Kashuk brushes? Now I'm using some make up forever brushes, although it's kind of pricey but I think it's nice and great, I also have the body shop brushes, I like them too.


----------



## skarvika (Oct 9, 2009)

Honestly?

Try Sigma or Crown Brush


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would agree, but recently I bought 11 make-up brushes from Avon's Mark collection and they're such great brushes for the price they are (from $2-$9). Soft, they work wonderfully, and honestly there are some that I love more than my MAC brushes. Foundation brush from Mark is really good to. Any Avon brand brushes are great! here's a link to the Mark brushes:
Avon Shop - Products

they don't ship internationally, however.





Thanks for sharing! Mark is quickly becoming my favorite cosmetics brand. I love their stuff! The only brushes I have from them are the mini brush travel kit, which I really like. My last few orders with them, I've debated on whether or not to purchase any of their full sized brushes. I haven't yet, but I think I will now. I really want their new flat liner brush!


----------



## honeykim (Oct 9, 2009)

has anybody tried sephora brushes?

i live in korea and i want to buy some new brushes that korea doesnt have. but then id have to order it from the states and i dont wanna buy something thats not worth it!


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sonia Kashuk ,i love their eye brushes. Stila brushes are good too.


----------



## arora (Oct 11, 2009)

absolutely MAC


----------



## flyhoney (Oct 11, 2009)

Gotta add my new Urban Decay Blush Brush to the mix. After reading Carmindy's 2009 "5 Minute Face" book, I decided to give a blush brush a try for use with my (pressed) powder. Fab idea. Works great! Super soft, and cruelty free! I think I'll be buying a few more of their brushes. They rival, dare I say it, my Too Faced "teddy bear hair" brushes!


----------



## Powder Room (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the brushes at The Powder Room. I used to use MAC brushes when working and changed to these brushes. The quality is the same or better and the prices are way better. www.thepowderroom-salonretial.com


----------



## danixdoll (Oct 30, 2011)

Stigma brushes are really good and well priced.

Generally with makeup and makeup brushes I believe you get what you pay for but these are actually well priced for a full set. 

*http://www.sigmabeauty.com/*

*Affiliate link removed.*


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 30, 2011)

i love my ecotools brushes! they're super soft!


----------



## Ladyinredny (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont compromise when it comes to brushes. I use high end makeup and only the best brushes. Brushes cost alot for a reason. You really do get what you pay for! Would you rather have one that you paid more but will last for years to come or one that will shed on you the first day you buy it?

So when it comes to brushes or even makeup tems, I dont recommend cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Ladyinredny (Oct 30, 2011)

I also dunno why some people use Sonia Kashuk, true she has some good brushes. However, many of them are very abrasive/rough. Its like using a mini broomstick on your lid! I would definetly not advise people to use it. With the prices she sells them for, you might as well chip in $4 more and get MAC or any other high end brand of makeup brushes


----------



## Jasmin Gonzales (Jul 14, 2012)

High end MAC &amp; Bobbi Brown are great, but I've purchased Aveda &amp; Bare Escentual brushes and I love them. SO soft yet firm and not flimsy.


----------



## KGW (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Makeup Brush Set that I picked up, but I also have some MAC and Bobbi Brown brushes that I use for eyeshadow and eyeliner.  I have a new synthetic Kabuki that is super soft that I like too.  I like to pick up new brushes and test them out.  Sigma is a good alternative to MAC.


----------



## zuckergrafie (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got 'ebelin powder brush' at dm in germany and it's really awesome. it costs about 3$ and i think it's better than an expensive brush, like mac.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

My vote goes to sigma. Value for money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dustinscott (Jul 28, 2012)

yeah soft dome brush used for eye shades,it makes a much smoother combined look.It is used for mixing darkness under the temple, implementing a smoother quantity of shade in the anti aging, and even for implementing powdered ingredients under the sight to avoid that forming ridges. throughout the day.


----------



## dustinscott (Jul 28, 2012)

yeah MUG Soft Dome Brush for eye shades,it makes a much smoother combined look.It is used for mixing darkness under the temple, implementing a smoother quantity of shade in the anti aging, and even for implementing powdered ingredients under the sight to avoid that forming ridges. throughout the day.


----------



## KatieM12 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a Sigma girl all the way. I know they're over hyped esp. on Youtube. but they're hyped about for a reason and that's because they're amazing! They are MUCH softer than any MAC brush i've ever felt. I don't use MAC, and that's because i find that they're not dense enough to fulfill what I want out of my brushes. Sigma's are all 100 percent perfect in that area, in the softness scale, and the pricing is right in the middle and perfect for a brush that will last for ages!


----------



## floydcurtis (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I like this post and your ideal info. It will helps me for beuaty  products.


----------



## emskitz (Aug 14, 2012)

For my foundation i use EcoTools bamboo foundation brush and its soft, affordable ($8), blends well and doesn't shed ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I highly recommend it


----------



## Samanthak03 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sigma!!

http://www.sigmabeauty.com

mod edit: affiliate link removed


----------



## Amarah (Aug 24, 2012)

SIGMA is my no.1 alternative to MAC!!!

I have all sorts of brushes including ELF, BH cosmetics, Urban Decay, MAC, Real Techniques, Eco Tools...

My favorite besides MAC is my sigma eye brushes. They are nice and soft and the handles are solid and long

so they are easy to use.

I have the full set of Real Techniques by Samantha Chapman and I have to say they are so incredibaly soft and lightweight

and excellent quality too. They are my second favorite!!


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the ecotools bronzer retracable brush.  Its soft and works really well!  Its also reasonably priced!


----------



## robin623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi i'm just starting as a new makeup artist and need to purchase brushes.
Can anyone recommend what brand of brushes I should use?

Thanks for you help


----------



## Tyari (Sep 26, 2012)

Absolutely! For some quick cheapy brushes, I'd go for ELF at Target. Also at Target are SK or Sonia Kaskuk cosmetics and she has an impressive line of brushes at a very reasonable price. Higher end: I'd say MAC are really popular and they are quite pricey but very good tools. I have quite a few of those.  Then there's Sigma who pretty much copied MAC's brushes and sold them at less than 1/2 the price. They've built from there to offer all kinds of different brushes and good prices. Don't let me forget Crown Brush and Coastal Scents. They offer great pro quality brushes at amazingly low prices. HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## darthfia (Oct 21, 2012)

I like M.A.C brushes


----------



## MakeUp4U (Oct 25, 2012)

Coastal Scents, Crown brushes, and elf are my favorites


----------



## Aisha (Oct 26, 2012)

I use Vega Brushes.These are cheap and best..


----------



## alizee1645 (Nov 5, 2012)

Crown brushes. i like it better.


----------



## allbeauti4me (Nov 5, 2012)

I really enjoy E.L.F brushes, as well as BH Cosmetics. Not to pricey... But pretty good quality. The E.L.F brushes do not at all come apart. Really good!!


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a MAC 190 brush that I don't use anymore since I don't wear  their (or any) liquid foundation anymore. It was very soft, and made my skin look nice.






Now I use Bare Minerals makeup, and just use the brushes that came with the Customizable Kit I got a Sephora.

As for eye brushes, I bought a tokidoki trio that works well. I haven't used the liner brush yet though since I don't know how to do that. They're also very soft, although I don't really see much of a difference between them and the freebie brushes that came with Loreal HIP eyeshadows. They are super cute though!


----------



## darthfia (Nov 8, 2012)

I use some makeupgeek brushes to, and Bare Minerals


----------



## SalJ (Nov 8, 2012)

Real Techniques brushes are my favourites. I love Illamasqua's brushes too (I prefer synthetic brushes!)


----------



## delaniamarvella (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi! I kinda have the same question, except I live in Indonesia, which means I have to ship most of my brushes from abroad. Which brand do you think is worth investing in? Because shipping costs a lot so I don't want make any wrong choices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melissa1984 (Dec 18, 2012)

BH cosmetics brushes Sonja kashuk ELF brushes


----------



## popr0ckz (Dec 30, 2012)

I would skip expensive brushes like Mac, Shu, MUFE and get your brushes from either Crown Brush (this is what I did in my early freelance days) or Coastal Scents. I don't do much freelancing anymore, but I still use some of these brushes (which are like 7 years old) so while they may be inexpensive, they're not cheap. As you build your business, you can build on to your brush collection with more expensive brands, if you choose. Also, buying cheaper will allow you to buy multiples of the same brushes, which is invaluable when you have 30 mins to make up 3 people on a set and there's really no time to clean your brushes in between faces. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saraht328 (Dec 31, 2012)

RealTechiniques brushes are so good! If you purchase the brushes individually, they can get kinda pricey, but if you go to an Ulta or go to Ulta.com and search for RealTechinques, they have eye sets, face sets, and more ! I hope this was helpful to you and anyone else !


----------



## jaydhagberg (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of Sigma brushes. A lot of the brushes are basically Mac dupes, but cost a fraction of the price. Their kabuki line is also AMAZING, and also surprisingly inexpensive. Check them out in a store near you or online!


----------



## MakeupMyLife (Jan 2, 2013)

I really recommend Coastal Scents brushes. The 22 piece brush set in specific because it's only $34.95 and you get an awesome variety of great brushes including stipple, flattop kabuki and much more. The bristles are so soft and you get a mix of synthetic, fiber, goat/pony, and nylon hair. As mention many times above, ELF brushes are pretty great aswell. Some of their Studio line brushes are just AMAZING. Like their flat powder brush is one of my favorite go to brushes for foundation and Im sure many others would agree with me aswell. So yeah, I really recommend those! good luck girl!


----------



## theoneRizzles (Jan 6, 2013)

I have some IT cosmetic brushes that are to die for, that came free w/product purchase (on QVC). These sell individually in the $38-40 range.  I also have some wonderful Prescriptive brushes that were purchased before the line discontinued that are wonderful.  For budget brushes, I _love_ my Studio Basics (Paris Presents) brushes and Ecotools from Walmart.  Both very good quality for the $$.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jan 7, 2013)

I might have written this earlier but 


Sigma Beauty 
BH Cosmetics 
Illamasqua 
MAC 
E.L.F Cosmetics


----------



## Learres (Jan 12, 2013)

Coastal Scents are the best for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really recommend Coastal Scents brushes. The 22 piece brush set in specific because it's only $34.95 and you get an awesome variety of great brushes including stipple, flattop kabuki and much more. The bristles are so soft and you get a mix of synthetic, fiber, goat/pony, and nylon hair. As mention many times above, ELF brushes are pretty great aswell. Some of their Studio line brushes are just AMAZING. Like their flat powder brush is one of my favorite go to brushes for foundation and Im sure many others would agree with me aswell. So yeah, I really recommend those! good luck girl!


Agreed! I purchased this set a month ago and am in LOVE with it. It doesn't shed, it's a great mix of brushes, easy to clean (and I'd recommend getting brush guards for that) and the packaging is cute. The ONE and ONLY downside to this set is that the brush handles are labeled with numbers or names, but you just get to know your set and that's not a prob.  Super awesome price as well! I purchased mine from Amazon. &lt;3


----------



## aromatherapy (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It really helpful.


----------



## ashish159 (Feb 1, 2013)

I like M.A.C and Vega brushes. both are cheap and soft for skin.


----------



## turtlejasso (Feb 2, 2013)

I need some new brushes too. I've been wanting to buy the crown brushes for a few years, but now I can actually afford new brushes and I'm not sure if I should get them or another brand.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

Real Techniques + Sigma! &lt;3 my 2 FAVORITES!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natasha10193 (Feb 5, 2013)

Good quality brushes are hard to find. And you would think that you have to pay a lot of money. But that's not always the case. Here are some good quality brush makes:

Expensive brushes - MAC, Sigma, Real Techniques

Cheap brushes - Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, Royal and Langnickel

I'm looking for brushes now because my brushes are worn out.

I always think brush sets are good because you get lots of brushes at good prices.

I always always look for a stippling duo fiber brush with short hairs. I find them best for applying liquid foundation!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 5, 2013)

I like Sonia kashuk for drugstore brushes. I love Kevyn aucoin for high-end dept. store brushes.


----------



## devildoll (Feb 6, 2013)

www.crownbrush.com These brushes are great quality and SUPER CHEAP! I've been using them for years and many of them hold up better than my more expensive ones (even from brands like MAC or LancÃ´me). Sephora has also recently released their pro-series line of brushes and they are absolutely AMAZING. Aside from CB.com, I only ever use Sephora brushes anymore. - B


----------



## devildoll (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, if you have multiple brush kits like I do (one strictly for weddings, one for basic freelance, one for personal travel and one for at home), www.crownbrush.com is an absolute life-saver since it allows you to get everything you need without spending a small fortune or forfeiting quality. Their brushes never stop impressing me! - B


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a healthy mix of cheaper and more expensive brushes. My more expensive selections include L'Occitane and MAC an the cheaper ones are from Ecotools, BH Cosmetics and Everyday Minerals.


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't look at the brand...I just look at the capabilities of the brush.  I own brushes from ELF to MAC.


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 6, 2013)

I love MAC brushes, but my views are probably a bit skewed, because I'm a MAC artist and they don't cost me an arm and a leg. 

Sigma is my second runner up, HANDS DOWN. They're brushes are just as good, if not better. (Although they don't have an exact dube for the MAC 217, which is my go-to eye brush. The E25 is similar, but not an exact dupe) Their Sigmax line is also AMAZING - the F80 Flat Top Kabuki Brush is a go to for me. All their brushes are around $6-16 and they sell them in sets to fit your needs. 

-Jay'd


----------



## zuckergrafie (Feb 7, 2013)

I love Sephora brushes 




 my second fav is MAC


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Feb 7, 2013)

It's important to get good brushes. You can do more with cheap makeup and great brushes than you can with great brushes and cheap makeup.

I use Bdellium brushes for everything. I've had mine for a year now and used them on countless people, and they're still going strong. The 12 piece eye kit was, I believe $55 when I bought it. I feel like it has an awesome assortment of necessary brushes, and they've really, really held up for me. They've all kept their shape and they've barely shed in all this time. I've used them so much that the paint is wearing off of the handles. They're also antibacterial, which is a huge plus.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Sephora brand brushes are really good, and pretty reasonably priced. 

I also have a fair mix of brands - I have some MAC, EcoTools, Bare Escentuals, and brushes I ordered from Aromaleigh's site.  

I do want to try the Sonia Kashuk and the Crown Brushes, but I have to wait till I need to replace something!


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I hopped on here this morning, and saw a side bar ad for these, BH Brushes from BH Cosmetics:  http://www.bhcosmetics.com/brushes/ .  They seem to be inexpensive, but they look good.  Anyone use them?


----------



## faux mccoy (Feb 13, 2013)

check out Royal Langnickel.  i  bought the full set with brush  roll and several other mini-sets.  i love them!  word on the street is that they are the manufacturer behind many of the makeup artist line brushes (i am almost positive they make laura mercier's and some of MACs).  i found the price point to be very reasonable for the quality.  i had a set of Crown brushes initially, but was not pleased with the quality, so i gave them to my teen daughters. 

i would also suggest a big old bottle of cinema secrets brush cleaner - brushes dry very quickly and the scent is a mild vanilla-ish and quite pleasant.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaF1163* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I hopped on here this morning, and saw a side bar ad for these, BH Brushes from BH Cosmetics:  http://www.bhcosmetics.com/brushes/ .  They seem to be inexpensive, but they look good.  Anyone use them?


 I'm using this set and loving my brushes. The case stunk a lot though so I had to put it outside. http://www.bhcosmetics.com/products/brushes/7pcs-hard-case-brush-set/


----------



## Kayla M (Feb 14, 2013)

I personally like MAC, but Sephora are great to for a smaller price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Feb 14, 2013)

i hear m.a.c. brushes are very good.  a bit pricey though


----------



## saspants (Feb 16, 2013)

I have about every type of brush that is made and have my favorites/preferences from all the brands. My absolute favorites are Bhumi Brushes, my DH bought me the entire Master Set for my last birthday and they are divine. After using them for awhile now, I definitely can attest to the hype about them being the "Lamborghini" of brushes. They are an investment but they have great sales. I absolutely love them but still use some of my other favorites from ELF, Smashbox, Coastal Scents, Mint, Sigma, Bobbie Brown, MAC, BE, Sephora, MUFE, Nars, DuWop, And Ulta


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 16, 2013)

I just use EcoTools--I don't have any problems with them, so I've never bothered to get more expensive brushes. The quality control with the $1 ELF brushes isn't too great, but I like their studio brushes.


----------



## alisonkelly89 (Feb 19, 2013)

did you ever try BCC? Blank Canvas Cosmetics ..


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a wide range of brushes, from ELF to MAC. Target offers up several cheaper options like Sonia Kashuck and ELF Studio (I really wouldnt waste my money on the white ELF brushes). You can get Real Technique brushes on amazon or at ulta, and they are very good quality for price! I am just starting to do some freelance work and am in the same boat as you. While I love my MAC brushes, they are just not something I can afford right now. Hautelook.com has Crown brushes on sale right now and you can get an entire brush set roll for super cheap. I recently did this and everyone thinks they are MAC brushes from a distance, and they are really great quality for the price.


----------



## candacecorey (Jul 9, 2013)

As a makeup artist I have 3 sets of brushes, but I've decided to add a 4th set. I want to get some brushes I DON'T have. Maybe even order some overseas (I'm in the USA).

I currently have brushes by Nars, Japonesque (my favorite), Sephora, Trimart, Smashbox, Jane Iredale, True, and Sonia Kashuk.

What brushes do you use and like?...and why?


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 9, 2013)

My brushes are almost exclusively EcoTools. I just added their new face brush set and the fan brush to my collection. I also have their eye set, a flat top brush, a travel set (mini kabuki, fluffy brush, concealer brush, and a fluffy eye type brush), and a fluffy powder brush that are all EcoTools. The brushes are all very, very soft, consistently nice, and quite inexpensive.

I also have a few E.L.F. brushes, one by Coastal Scents, a Soho brush I got from Ipsy, a doubled ended smokey-eye brush from Ulta, and maybe one or two others. Oh, and a little travel set from Sonia Kashuk too.

For me, the most important things are functionality (including softness and bristles not shedding all the time into my make-up) and price. That is why I like the EcoTools. I just do my make-up on myself and as a sort of serious hobby. Sometimes I do my make-up for photoshoots. I just need brushes that do what I need them to do and do not cost me a small fortune. I have noticed that the E.L.F. face brushes do to tend to shed at first. The smudger end on my Ulta brush is too rough to use, so I just used the slanted eye-liner brush end. I have not really had any issues with the others.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine are mostly MAC and MUFE. Why? I like to make use of my pro discount. I have a few assorted ones from NARS, Laura Mercier, Lise Watier, LancÃ´me and some generic make-up school brushes. Most of my f/x brushes are art supply artists brushes (as they are about 85% cheaper than make-up brushes but with the same fine edges and tips). Just like MissMJ, its all about functionality for me as well.


----------



## candacecorey (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My brushes are almost exclusively EcoTools. I just added their new face brush set and the fan brush to my collection. I also have their eye set, a flat top brush, a travel set (mini kabuki, fluffy brush, concealer brush, and a fluffy eye type brush), and a fluffy powder brush that are all EcoTools. The brushes are all very, very soft, consistently nice, and quite inexpensive.
> 
> ...


 I've used other Elf products but not their brushes. I may get a lip or concealer brush of theirs. I don't think I'll like their face or blush brushes. The length doesn't look like it will be to my liking.


----------



## candacecorey (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine are mostly MAC and MUFE. Why? I like to make use of my pro discount. I have a few assorted ones from NARS, Laura Mercier, Lise Watier, LancÃ´me and some generic make-up school brushes. Most of my f/x brushes are art supply artists brushes (as they are about 85% cheaper than make-up brushes but with the same fine edges and tips).
> 
> Just like MissMJ, its all about functionality for me as well.


 I use MUFE products a lot for photo shoots and TV shows, but I've never considered their brushes. Don't know why. I might check them out.

I have several brushes from art stores. Those are especially good to use for lip, concealer and eyeliner brushes.

I'm not a "fan" of MAC so I seldom think about their brushes.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jul 12, 2013)

I like MAC products.. My clients are very happy to use these..


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 18, 2013)

I got some diffrent brushes. For eyeshadow i got a regular one with natural hair from where i cant remember and a blender and angled in synthetic both from the bodyshop.

My foundation brush is some synthetic drugstore brand. Dont like that one too much. Seems to always be greasy not matter how much i clean it with oils, soaps or even washing up liquid that takes grease from evereything.

My blush and face brush is a synthetic dirt cheap i got on a vacation in china. It was like half a dollar. But its so great. Big enough and supersoft.


----------



## lovecabug (Sep 21, 2013)

I use the Sigma Sigmax dense brushes and I love them! Really easy to use with any type of medium, powder, cream or liquid. They load up well with product without absorbing into the bristles and blend/buff very well. Highly recommend them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

All I have right now is a ...8?...piece shany set (hubby got them on flash site reeeaaallll cheap, and I am pretty impressed with the quality of them, but it's definitely not enough!). I really want the bubzbeauty set. Christmas list...lol.

In my dream world, I'd nab those new Goss brushes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2013)

I lost all my nice brushes last year and had to start over from scratch on a super tight budget.

So, now my collection is a mix of Coastal Scents (cheap, but surprisingly decent), Real Techniques (love these and want to get the rest of the line), a Japonesque foundation brush, a Bobbi Brown kabuki, and a Starlooks shadow brush.

I love the Real Techniques and Japonesque, and would love to eventually replace the rest of my Coastal Scents with them!


----------



## PaleOleander (Oct 9, 2013)

I have.. a lot. I've been needing to list these for my OCD spreadsheets documenting every single beauty item I own, so why not.

*Tarte*

Some limited edition blush brush 





Undercover Lover concealer brush (fantastic for stippling) 

A discontinued double-ended angled liner/itty bitty precision shadow brush

Two discontinued foundation brushes (great for powder)

Tiny retractable travel kabuki, came as a GWP. Really good for on-the-go blush/contouring.

*Japonesque*
Travel small eye detail brush 





Travel medium eye detail brush 





Travel small angled eyeliner brush
Two of their Go Curl eyelash curlers
Heated mini eyelash curler 





*Sigma*
F80 

F45 





E16
E17




E25

E45
E55


*Urban Decay*

Good Karma Multi-Tasker brush 





Good Karma Shadow brush

Optical Blurring brush (meh)
Two of the double-ended brushes that come with the Naked palette, the Vice palettes, etc
A fantastic small shadow brush that came with the first Book of Shadows, I think.
Quite a few mini Good Karma Shadow brushes that have come with various palettes
Big Buddha brush (discontinued) A humongous body brush. Great for adding sparkle to whatever exposed skin there is, the whole two-three times a year I do it.

*TheBalm*

Powder to the People brush (alright, not great)
Eye Will double-ended liner/shadow brush (the liner end is _awful_)
Discontinued mini eyeshadow brush
Discontinued mini angle eyeliner brush (both fantastic)

*Sephora*

Retractable travel kabuki (discontinued, grabbed it on sale)

61 lip brush (old numbering system)
Two different unnumbered concealer brushes (kits)
Pro 25 (old numbering system)
Pro foundation brush, number's worn off
At least four versions of this brush, it's come with a couple of sets and it's absolutely my favorite small angled eyeliner brush, so much so that I've traded for it with other people (sorry for bad pics)









Mini face brush (kit) 




Two mini shadow brushes (kit)
Mini crease brushes  (kit)

Mini domed shadow brush (kit)
Two mini smudger brushes (kit)
 

*Bare Escentuals*
Mini Eye Defining brush




Mini Flawless Face brush 

*Miscellaneous *
Lip Factory brush from a Lip Factory sub box, it's a nice, rounded lip brush that comes to a point
SOHO (drugstore) flat liner brush. 
ELF Professional fan brush. 




ELF Professional concealer brush
MAC 104 (freebie)
Rock &amp; Republic 203 crease brush 




Ulta professional flat eyeliner 
Too Faced Teddy Bear Hair powder brush (freebie)
Several mini Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics lip brushes.
Several Sonia Kashuik shadow brushes
Sonia Kashiuk brow comb/bristle thing


As you can see, I really, _really_ like eye brushes. I also like to use several different shadow shades and blend them very carefully, and I find using a different brush for each, different blending brushes, etc prevents muddying the colors. Since I use mineral foundation 95% of the time, I can get away with using the same face brushes for about three days, so I like having enough eye brushes to be able to procrastinate washing down to twice a week.


----------



## SamKBarker (Oct 21, 2013)

I absolutely love the real technique collection,i have been using the ELF collection as value for money you cant fault them. I brought 3 brushes and the eye kit. I honestly cannot fault the real technique collection at all. They leave me with a flawless finish and are so easy to clean. Check out my review on the expert face brush and the powder brush here - www.samkbarker.co.uk 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

I need to set up a "Help a Slinka" donation thread. Slinka needs brushes lol.

I'm just gonna live through you lovely folk on this thread...


----------



## sunny201204 (Oct 25, 2013)

I like Anastaisa's eye brushes,Real Techniques face brushes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

I just bought more Real Techniques brushes (I have most of the line now, only missing the Duofiber set and 3 of the single ones (powder, stippling, and setting) and I'm loving them more and more...I haven't been using my other brushes since I got these! The expert face brush, buffing brush, and the blush brush are especially amazing and probably my favorites! I am determined to get them all now...even though I find several of the face brushes to be similar (powder, multi-purpose brush, and kabuki can be used similarly, and the 3 foundation brushes, while shaped differently, could probably be interchanged, too) they are different enough to make owning all of them worth it, for me! Plus I'm a collector, ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lenore23 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a Sigma Essential Kit in coral ("Make me blush") and I'm quite satisfied with most of the brushes.

Apart from that I have several full size and travel size MAC Brushes (217, 187SE, 190, 195SE, 168), the Real Techniques Stippling Brush, the Shiseido Perfect Foundation brush (which is my absolute favourite when it comes to foundation), several brushes from ZOEVA which I highly recommend (Silk Finish, Concealer Buffer, Face Shape, Petite Crease, Soft Definer vegan, Eye Finish), two sets by EcoTools (6piece starter set, 5 piece Mineral set) and countless drugstore and no-name brand brushes from ebay.

Next on my wishlisht are some brushes from Sedona Lace and the Wayne Goss brush collection.


----------



## saycrackagain (Oct 28, 2013)

Currently own Borghese (Costco brand), e.l.f. and Stila. My eye brushes are great, but all of the face brushes but one are meh. Planning to replace those with Sonia Kashuk little by little. Personally don't understand why RT, EcoTools and e.l.f. brushes get so much love.


----------



## sunny201204 (Oct 28, 2013)

Because the price not too high,and the quality can meet personal use.For professional makeup artist,the performance of RT, EcoTools and e.l.f. are not good enough,MAC and HAKUHODO's brushes are the best.


----------



## medspa (Oct 28, 2013)

Certainly i prefer MAC actually. it is the best in the town. so always go for the best.


----------



## mrskatybug (Nov 11, 2013)

MAC and Real Techniques are my favs. I've got a couple Japonesque I like too. Did not care for ELF, Ecotools, or Sonia Kashuk at all!


----------



## Asherdaniel (Nov 12, 2013)

My friend Avra suggested me before 3 years ago she is beauty expert and i am her student now I have Bh Cosmetics Brushes because it includes both synthetic and natural bristles.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have almost all the Real Techniques brushes (except the setting and the single eye one) and I love then. My favorite is the expert face brush (I now own 3, I like it that much), the buffing-I use this for contouring and wish wish wish they sold it individually cuz then is have 3 too, and the powder brush is to die for. Its giant and fluffy. I dislike all the super mini brushes and the liner brush. The rest I love.


----------



## Iheartmakeup11 (Nov 17, 2013)

I own many different makeup brushes from different brands. So heres the list c: 

Sigma ; 

E15

E17

E21

E25

E30

E35

E45

E55

E60

E75

E80

F05

F15

F20

F35

F40

F50

F60

F65

F80

F88

As you just may be able to tell, sigma is pretty much my go to brush brand. I absolutely love their brushes for quality, price, and overall performance.  

Mac; 

217

219

224

239

163

184

I don't own as many Mac brushes as I do others mainly because the price, although I do think they are great quality and last forever without shedding. 

Ecotools;

Large powder brush

Airbrush concealer brush

Limited Edition Kabuki Set

Good quality and great price, although they don't perform as well as say sigma or mac. I have experienced slight shedding.

Laura Mercier; 

Creme Eye color brush

Smoky eye liner brush

Finishing brush

Brow definer brush

Creme cheek color brush

E.l.f;

Kabuki face brush

Studio stipple brush

Studio small stipple brush

Studio eyeshadow c brush

Studio concealer brush

Essential eye shadow brush

Essential blending eye brush

Essential eye crease brush

Anastasia ;

Mini duo brush #7

Makeup forever;

Powder fan brush large 134

Powder brush medium 126

Highlighter brush small 140

Buffer blush brush 154

Shader brush medium 226

Angled eyeliner brush 262

Blender brush large 242

Bent eyeliner brush 260

Paint brush small 408

Real Techniques;

Powder brush

shading brush

stippling brush

And I have a few misc. (chanel, Nars, sonia kashuk, japonesque, Bh cosmetics, etc.) 

Over all Sigma and Makeup forever are my favorite and most used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kate321 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Asherdaniel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend Avra suggested me before 3 years ago she is beauty expert and i am her student now I have Bh Cosmetics Brushes because it includes both synthetic and natural bristles.
I really like the BH Cosmetics Eco Brush set, but I also have a few Mary Kay brushes that I really, really love. I've had them for years and they are in awesome condition still.


----------



## Aruna Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *delaniamarvella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! I kinda have the same question, except I live in Indonesia, which means I have to ship most of my brushes from abroad. Which brand do you think is worth investing in? Because shipping costs a lot so I don't want make any wrong choices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Its a good question.. I live in Malaysia and i have a the same doubt too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarika Persaud (Nov 30, 2013)

I have brush brands from E.L.F to MAC. E.L.F brushes are a cheaper alternative however, you get what you pay for, they often fall a part if you are not gentle with them. MAC brushes have honestly never failed for me however, they are a bit on the pricey side, if you are willing to fork out a few hundred dollars for some MAC brushes, go for it! I also have Sigma brushes, which are honestly AMAZING, they are cheaper than MAC and comparable in quality. Sonia Kashuk has really nice brushes as well, she has cheaper ones and ones a bit more expensive, but still cheaper than MAC. Hope this helps!


----------



## LonnieGray (Dec 2, 2013)

My brushes were all bought seperately, I never got into sets, I usually buy as I need. I have several stippling brushes but weirdly have found the e.l.f. one works the best for me and really gives the most airbrushed finish I want. I have several eye brushes from all over, a lancome one I've had forever, revlon, MAC, estee lauder and a too faced set I really love for blending. I just recently started using eco tools for face brushes and they are excellent, the best I've ever used. Sonia Kashuk has some really good ones, I have a few random ones from that line, she makes a really good pointed eye shadow brush, kind of stiffer, and a really good brush for gel eyeliner.


----------



## LonnieGray (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm probably in the minority, but I don't love the MAC brushes, they are good and work well but for the price I don't think they are the best. I like e.l.f for the most part, they have a really good stippling brush I love, and I have several eye brushesfrom them. I have several brushes from blush to eyeshadow from lancome that I think are excellent, but I bought them something like ten years ago so I'm not sure how well the ones they sell now are. The ones I still have are in awesome shape, they still look brand new a decade later. Sonia kashuk brushes work really well on eyes, firm but not stiff. I got some too faced brushes and I love them, but they are really soft so mostly good for lighter looks and blending. Eco tools are awesome too, inexpensive but really well made.


----------



## evelovelymakeup (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmmm...My suggestion you use bobbi brown brush, the brush is quite smooth and soft, so it will be comfortable when in use.


----------



## beautyicon (Dec 2, 2013)

I like Sigma and MAC makeup brushes. They are excellent for makeup application. Makeup brushes is very important allows you to be more accurate with your makeup application and perform techniques. So choose the best one which help you in your professional expertise.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 5, 2013)

I have two different brands of brushes:

1. Amy Head Cosmetics brushes (local independent company in the SE US)

2. EcoTools

The Amy Head brushes are natural bristles, while my EcoTools are obviously synthetics. I haven't quite gotten used to the synthetics yet, as I first started with the Amy Head brushes, and that's what I'm used to.

Oh snap, I forgot! I actually have another brand too:

3. Aloette

The Aloette brushes I have are mineral foundation chisel buffers. I love them, but they're getting a little shabby, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any brushes I buy in the future I'd like to only purchase synthetic. I'm looking to Sigma and Japonesque, maybe a few Real Techniques. I'm excited about brushes right now, and I have a list of all the types I want to get!

Here's a photo of all my brushes (not very many!) minus my kabuki brush. (Ignore the Clinique and Persa-gel, I had those there for another thread.)


----------



## usman dcs (Dec 6, 2013)

My brushes are almost exclusively EcoTools. I just added their new face brush set and the fan brush to my collection. I also have their eye set, a flat top brush, a travel set (mini kabuki, fluffy brush, concealer brush, and a fluffy eye type brush), and a fluffy powder brush that are all EcoTools. The brushes are all very, very soft, consistently nice, and quite inexpeSIVE


----------



## ivette (Dec 6, 2013)

it all depends how much you want to spend.  if you want really good ones, they can be kind of expensive.  the expensive ones will be those

that are sold at department stores (i.e. Mac, bobbie brown, este lauder etc..)

cheaper priced are brands like Sonia kashuk, Elf , (I use elf, their professional line, the black ones.  I also use brushes from their cheaper line, that are white mainly

because I don't want to spend a lot of money and they are pretty descent quality imo anyway)

hope this helps


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm totally in love with hakuhodo. Was actually looking for a thread on ot


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 16, 2014)

The majority of my brushes are Bdellium tools, although I've had them for a few years now and I'm beginning to get tired of them, either that or they are wearing out.

I just bought 6 Crown brushes and I am in love with them. I'm definitely going to buy more of those.

I have a few Ecotools brushes but I bought them years ago before I was aware of what a good quality brush was and I doubt I'll buy one of them again. I don't know why I am keeping them around. Probably just as spares.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow I really need help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
On a scale of horrifying to 10, how bad is it that I mostly use my fingers to apply foundation, and at all other times it's whatever sponge or brush comes with whatever I'm using? 

I'm wanting to expand my makeup skills, could anyone be so kind as to give me the basic must-have list of brushes! And what to use them with/how to use them? I may cry.


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I really need help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
On a scale of horrifying to 10, how bad is it that I mostly use my fingers to apply foundation, and at all other times it's whatever sponge or brush comes with whatever I'm using? 

I'm wanting to expand my makeup skills, could anyone be so kind as to give me the basic must-have list of brushes! And what to use them with/how to use them? I may cry. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with applying your foundation with your fingers. However, you might not get as good coverage or as nice and smooth a finish doing it that way.

I use liquid foundation and I use the Real Techniques Expert Face Brush to apply it. I love the way it applies liquid foundation but it is designed equally for cream foundation and powder foundation as well.

I think that you might be doing yourself a disservice by applying your eyeshadows and blushes with the (usually crappy) brushes and sponge tip applicators that come with them. For eyeshadow, I think it's essential to have at least a shader brush (for application on the lid) and a crease brush such as the MAC 217. I believe Real Techniques also has several eyeshadow brushes but I have never used them.

You need a blush brush as well. Real Techniques makes a great one. I personally use a Crown Brush blush brush that I love, the SS024 Deluxe Pointed Blush - from the Syntho Series. If you want to get yourself a basic set of brushes, I would either order one of the sets from Crown Brush (they are very reasonably priced) or just get the two sets from Real Techniques (I think there is a face set and an eye set) and you would be good to go. Then, as you get more experienced with using brushes, I would add to the collection and begin to pick up brushes from different  manufacturers. 

Many people start out getting ecotools brushes because they are cheap and readily available at drugstores. However I would avoid those and spend your money on better quality brushes. 

Check out Crownbrush.com  and look at their PDF catalog. Down towards the bottom are their brush sets. Real Techniques brushes are available at Ulta. 

Let me know if you have any other specific questions. Also, on my blog there is post on my Crown brushes and I made a youtube video about them as well (links in signature)


----------



## Krystan (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ginanimal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think there is anything wrong with applying your foundation with your fingers. However, you might not get as good coverage or as nice and smooth a finish doing it that way.

I use liquid foundation and I use the Real Techniques Expert Face Brush to apply it. I love the way it applies liquid foundation but it is designed equally for cream foundation and powder foundation as well.

I think that you might be doing yourself a disservice by applying your eyeshadows and blushes with the (usually crappy) brushes and sponge tip applicators that come with them. For eyeshadow, I think it's essential to have at least a shader brush (for application on the lid) and a crease brush such as the MAC 217. I believe Real Techniques also has several eyeshadow brushes but I have never used them.

You need a blush brush as well. Real Techniques makes a great one. I personally use a Crown Brush blush brush that I love, the SS024 Deluxe Pointed Blush - from the Syntho Series. If you want to get yourself a basic set of brushes, I would either order one of the sets from Crown Brush (they are very reasonably priced) or just get the two sets from Real Techniques (I think there is a face set and an eye set) and you would be good to go. Then, as you get more experienced with using brushes, I would add to the collection and begin to pick up brushes from different  manufacturers. 

Many people start out getting ecotools brushes because they are cheap and readily available at drugstores. However I would avoid those and spend your money on better quality brushes. 

Check out Crownbrush.com  and look at their PDF catalog. Down towards the bottom are their brush sets. Real Techniques brushes are available at Ulta. 

Let me know if you have any other specific questions. Also, on my blog there is post on my Crown brushes and I made a youtube video about them as well (links in signature)
THANK YOU SO MUCH for all of this!! I will be referring back and forth from your post while making decisions, and will definately have to check out your video and blog. 
I'm really worried about using a brush for foundation, I wouldn't know what  I was doing. Maybe I'll check out some tutorials. 
All the way on board with investing in eyeshadow and blush brushes. I recently purchased the urban decay Naked3 pallete and the brush it came with made me realize exactly why I've always made a mess of my eyeshadow when using the junky little applicators they come with.


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THANK YOU SO MUCH for all of this!! I will be referring back and forth from your post while making decisions, and will definately have to check out your video and blog. 
I'm really worried about using a brush for foundation, I wouldn't know what  I was doing. Maybe I'll check out some tutorials. 
All the way on board with investing in eyeshadow and blush brushes. I recently purchased the urban decay Naked3 pallete and the brush it came with made me realize exactly why I've always made a mess of my eyeshadow when using the junky little applicators they come with. 
 You are most welcome! Check out pixiwoo's (creator of Real Techniques brushes) video on how to use her various brushes to apply foundation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-MUrtLQazw


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I really need help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
On a scale of horrifying to 10, how bad is it that I mostly use my fingers to apply foundation, and at all other times it's whatever sponge or brush comes with whatever I'm using? 

I'm wanting to expand my makeup skills, could anyone be so kind as to give me the basic must-have list of brushes! And what to use them with/how to use them? I may cry. 
Nothing terrible at all!

Everyone has different ways that work better for them.  I dot my foundation on with my fingers, then buff with a buffing brush! I can control the amount of product better with my fingers, and then the buffing gives me a smooth finish. Works perfectly for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't like super heavy coverage and if I completely apply with a brush, I often end up wearing a bit more than I need! It's a really easy way to ease into foundation brushes, too! I love the Real Techniques face brushes.

As for blushes, eyeshadows, etc...I do find I get much much better results when I use brushes with those and not the applicators that come with them. (I also use Real Techniques eye brushes and blush brush, too...love them.)


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got a mix a lot of Sephora brand, some Mufe, Bobbi Brown, some Illamasqua, Hourglass, Urban Decay and Smashbox. A couple of beauty blenders. I just sort of accumulated them up to now based on need, but lately I've been looking around more for upgraded versions of brushes, or tweaks in designs to make them nicer so I'm on the hunt. Definitely want to try some Hakuhodo and Crown Brushes. I did just order a Wayne Goss brush and I LOVE it, so I'm thinking about ordering more from that line too. You can never have too many tools.


----------



## hmgb02 (Mar 24, 2014)

Are any of the brushes you can buy from ULTA good?


----------



## Tinalovesbeauty (Mar 26, 2014)

I have some Chanel,M.A.C and Dior brushes which are amazing. My fav has got be my Chanel blending brush.I just toattss love it! One Youtube did an amazing review of it.

Link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GtqlsFQ_LU&amp;list=UUx5oE5rLQgNalCzAWuDAP4g


----------



## Krystan (Mar 28, 2014)

just wanted to post here that Crown brushes are on Hautelook for AMAZING prices today. Don't know how long it will be for. 

I already bought two sets of the Real Techniques brushes but I'm going to grab a set of the Crown ones


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 29, 2014)

> Wow I really need help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  On a scale of horrifyingÂ to 10, how bad is it that I mostly use my fingers to apply foundation, and at all other times it's whatever sponge or brush comes with whatever I'm using?Â  I'm wanting to expand my makeup skills, could anyone be so kind as to give me the basic must-have list of brushes! And what to use them with/how to use them? I may cry.Â


 Hi krystan, make up brushes do the biggest difference in makeup application. And since you dont know what brushes to get and also they are very expensive, i highly highly recommend you get the Zoeva very croc set. It has 18 brushes and it costs 40 $. You wont believe the quality of the brushes i love them more than my sigma set


----------



## toughrobbie (Mar 30, 2014)

Royal and Langnickel silk pro, sigma, morphe brushes, toofaced teddy bear hair, tarte airbrush finish brushes/kabuki, sugarpill... I started out years ago with Eco tools and will randomly buy them here and there, I'm getting ready to try the real techniques brushes since everyone seems to have some!


----------



## mdelecruz (Apr 6, 2014)

Just got most of S100 series and J series from hakuhodo, and a rae morris brush set. I haven't got to try all of them yet. but will post a review soon. so far the quality of my hakuhodo's and rae morris seems to be comparable. just not a fan of the magnets on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkygurl129 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a basic 18 brush set from ebay which I got as a gift, an elf eye blender brush cheap but really soft. Recently, I decided to expand my makeup brush collection so I bought 2 brushes from Marshalls the brand is essential beauty which I never heard of before but I love them since they are super soft and about $6-7 each for a blush and bronzed brush. I also ordered some real techniques dupe brushes off ebay so I am just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Deareux (Apr 12, 2014)

I have mostly ELF Studio brushes, which are quite good. I also have the Urban Decay optical blurring brush and I absolutely love it.


----------



## roxymama (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm doing my brush cleaning tonight and saw this thread. Good timing! I have a mix of elf, Sonia Kushak, real techniques, sephora, and smashbox (from a gift set) I'm not a MUA, these are just piecemeal things I bought as I needed them. I want more though!!! Especially 2 nice kabuki brushed!


----------



## Nicky Valentino (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay, so this is gonna sound a lil strange but some of my best brushes came from my bro. He paints and is somewhat very good at it. So le-me explain, he sometimes buys these expensive paint brushes and he's let me have a few which are of high quality, yup its thinking out side the box but don't knock it till you try it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   -Other brushes I use are Mac based brushes and I have a few from ELF but by far I mostly use paint artist brushes.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 30, 2014)

Way before MAC even existed, MUA's used artist brushes, especially in the fashion field. That's how the foundation brush came into being, it was inspired by large flat artist brushes.

The main reason why MUA's don't use artist brushes, is that the handles are way too long.


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

I use ecotools, but my most reliable tool is actually my fingers because it gives more coverage for bb creams.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annabeautybox (May 20, 2014)

I tried hakuhodo brushes some time ago - I ordered 4 f them for the eyes and OMG they're amazing!!! I want more!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Best Beauty Shops (May 21, 2014)

I use and love most of the Real Techniques brushes, especially because they are synthetic, so you can work with cream and powder products. Also, their prices are really good. I like all of the EcoTools brushes I have, they are high quality cruelty free brushes. I also use the Bdellium tools brushes, I guess with these it's a hit and miss, cause they have some really great brushes, and some that are so so... If you are interested in specific brushes I will be happy to give you my list, so let me know... 

With brushes, I really don't think you should invest so much money for the high-end brands, because there are some really really great professional brushes which are very much affordable.


----------



## Bella&Bear (May 22, 2014)

I have Mac brushes mostly and a selection of random brushes by all different companies.

I just wanted to ask your opinions on Sigma brushes. I want to treat myself to a complete set and was wondering should I go for Mac or Sigma, or maybe something else?

Thanks guys xx


----------



## itscherylanne (May 29, 2014)

I am crazy about makeup brushes! I am not a MUA but I think they're just so pretty and I love exploring how each brush differs in application.

I am a Sigma fan girl. I have the original Sigma set from when they started in 2009 and its in great condition. I also have the synthetic kabuki set as well as the precision eye set.

I also bought a set from ebay and its beginning to fall apart on me. For the most part, they still feel nice and soft and do the job. I would have to glue the heads back on to the handle which gets a little annoying. Here's the video when I got pissed that my foundation brush fell apart. http://instagram.com/p/nyaHP_wdOA

Sonia Kashuk brushes are also my favorite. I bought a gold set for $15 on clearance.

ELF is hit or miss for me. I have a handful of single eyeshadow brushes (the white handles) and I love them. Also, I bought an e.l.f. holiday brush set and threw everything but the eye brushes away. You could tell they were factory pressed and the bristles were not glued/distributed evenly.

I keep wanting to go check out my local arts and crafts store because I have heard that artist brushes are basically good for makeup brushes as well! I am hoping to hoard more precision eyeliner brushes.

At the end of the month, I hate cleaning all these brushes haha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2014)

Best Beauty Shops said:


> I use and love most of the Real Techniques brushes, especially because they are synthetic, so you can work with cream and powder products. Also, their prices are really good. I like all of the EcoTools brushes I have, they are high quality cruelty free brushes. I also use the Bdellium tools brushes, I guess with these it's a hit and miss, cause they have some really great brushes, and some that are so so... If you are interested in specific brushes I will be happy to give you my list, so let me know...
> 
> With brushes, I really don't think you should invest so much money for the high-end brands, because there are some really really great professional brushes which are very much affordable.


I agree with this! I used to have some more expensive brushes - Mac and a few others...and while traveling, I lost my whole set. I replaced them with cheaper ones (mostly Coastal Scents and ELF at the time, then started adding in EcoTools and Real Techniques) and honestly, I don't miss the more expensive ones at all, and I don't feel my results have suffered. I am still on a budget and would rather spend that extra money on a fun new makeup item or something. And if someone said "HEY, you can only use one brush brand for the rest of your life, choose carefully", I honestly think I'd choose my Real Techniques, because they are the ones I reach for every day.


----------



## CajunKitty (May 29, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I have mostly ELF Studio brushes, which are quite good. I also have the Urban Decay optical blurring brush and I absolutely love it.


What's an optical blurring brush?? I don't have one of those.


----------



## caroleann0215 (May 29, 2014)

I have brushes from Sephora, Coastal Scents, EcoTools, Tarte, e.l.f., Urban Decay, etc. I've been looking at Sigma brushes but to be honest, I don't need them. 

I love the Tarte Airbrush Finish Bamboo Foundation Brush and most of my Coastal Scents brushes. The EcoTools foundation brushes are really nice for applying primers and face masks, and they're super affordable as well. I don't use too many of e.l.f. brushes anymore because they don't perform or function as nicely as my other brushes. I think if you're on a budget, Coastal Scents probably has the best, most densely packed, affordable brushes around. 

I'm not a professional though, so I'm only interested in brushes for my day-to-day use.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrsbrown1412 (Jun 11, 2014)

Elf, coastal scents, lancome and mac


----------



## lastnite629 (Jun 11, 2014)

EcoTools brushes are all I use.  I've wanted to try out the Real Techniques brand, but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 14, 2014)

I've got a really varied mix of brushes, I'm honestly not sure what most of them are brand-wise.  

I have a few of e.l.f.'s studio brushes that I think are great. I use them nearly every day.

- Small angled brush (I use it to fill my brows)

- Small stipple brush (for highlighting and blending)

- Small angled eyeliner brush (for gel liners)

- Kabuki face powder brush (I use this to blend out my contouring)

I also have some Eco Tools. Really nice brushes, imo. Eco Tools were the first brushed I ever purchased.

- Large powder brush (I use it for blush. I've had this brush since high school and I still use it daily)

- Domed bronzer brush (Fave for contouring)

- Fluffy mini-eyeshadow brush. (Saves my life for eyeshadow blending. So great)

- Eyeshadow brush (Nothing too special. Good quality though

The others are just a vague assortment of brushes, so I'll just list the last one I use.

- Mary Kay foundation brush. (I use it as a flat brush to apply liquid foundation and concealer.)

I want to get a hold of a good pencil brush for doing smokey eyeshadow. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Lisa Sherin (Jul 6, 2014)

I have quite a mixture of brushes but after a bad experience with a MAC brush I've stuck to mostly budget friendly options. 

Coastal Scents brushes dominate my collection. I bought Coastal Scents 22 brush set at Christmas and haven't looked back. I also have quite a few e.l.f brushes because I've always been impressed with their level of quality.

*Edited by Babs28 to remove blog promotion per our TOS*


----------



## Makeupbysammie (Jul 15, 2014)

candacecorey said:


> I've used other Elf products but not their brushes. I may get a lip or concealer brush of theirs. I don't think I'll like their face or blush brushes. The length doesn't look like it will be to my liking.


I use the ELF powder brush for foundation and its amazing! The only thing I don't like about it is that the handle doesn't seem to last very long. Which is a shame.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a lot of Target, Ulta, and BareMinerals brushes. Thanks to the Nordstrom anniversary sale, I got my first MAC brushes


----------



## doesitcomeinblack (Jul 16, 2014)

My brush collection isn't huge but I do have these:

-Real Techniques buffing brush
-Real Techniques contour brush
-Real Techniques pointed foundation brush
-Real Techniques detailer brush
-Real Techniques deluxe crease brush
-Real Techniques base shadow brush
-Real Techniques fine liner brush
-Real Techniques brow brush
-EcoTools angled blush brush
-EcoTools concealer brush
-EcoTools eye shading brush
-EcoTools detailer brush
-EcoTools angled eyeliner brush
-All Natural Face concealer brush

I absolutely adore Real Techniques brushes.  I'll be buying them exclusively from now on and they'll probably replace most of the EcoTools brushes I have.  They're soft, dense, easy to wash and quick to dry, keep like new after lots of washes, aesthetically pleasing (I hate wooden handles and natural looking brushes), synthetic so they don't absorb product and bacteria, well-balanced handles, etc.  They're really just the best value I've found.  I've used high end brushes that shed and scratch but Real Techniques brushes don't.  I wouldn't recommend EcoTools to a professional makeup artist, I just happen to have some of them myself and I do like them but Real Techniques brushes can be used by everyone.  I wouldn't buy anything else even if I had the money.


----------



## Caity Dornan (Jul 20, 2014)

Faulean 28 was the first cheap brand I started with when I had none, they're okay but I ended up finding some Sigma Dupes. They're branded with the name Jesse on the handle, and you can get them in the classic Sigma dupe (black with silver trim), black with gold trim (which I got) or white with gold trim (which I was struggling not to buy) they've worked perfect for me, feel very soft and blend well and I'm very happy I didn't splurge on a more expensive set.  I think I have some eye ones from a Christina Aguilera set and one Royal blending brush (which I hardly use now, compared to the Jesse ones I got after it feels very rough on the eyes).  Last one is a Eco-tools retractable one I got for my purse, again it's very good quality but I see no need to replace my Jesse ones.


----------



## Laura Martos (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello,

I ve got several face brushes (from Sephora, Real technique expert face brush and Ecotools blush brush) I am not fan of those.

I am looking for powder, blush and foundation brush, I spent hours on internet, but I am not able to make choice, I ve heard about Occ, Cozette, R&amp;L, Sonia k, Bobbi brown, Mufe and Shisheido... and Hakuhodo but is not in my price range.

I am looking for brushes: up to 50£

Powder brush: light-medium coverage, soft and dense.

Blush brush: pick up product, small size. I had a look on the OCC

Foundation brush:  flawless finish, medium coverage, suitable for dry skin.

Which brushes do you have? What is the thiner brush that you have for apply along the lower lash line

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Dalila (Aug 28, 2014)

For foundation I really like the Shiseido PErfect Foundation Brush. It's super soft, dense, and does not streak. It doesn't sheer out the foundation like the beauty blender does. 

For Powder AND Blush I really like the Kanuki Brush from Ecotools. At around $10 a pop it is super cheap and it's very dense, comes in a retractable case, so it's travel friendly.


----------



## m4k3upjunki3 (Sep 12, 2014)

I really like Real Techniques.  I have 2 of their sets and love them, I have a travel set of sephora brushes that I like for my eyes, then I just splurged for a Velvet Luxe flawless face brush by it Cosmetics for Ulta and OH MY GAWD they're amazing... amazing i tell ya!!!  I'm not a MUA but more of a hobbyist so I wasn't sure about paying close to $40 for a brush but lets just say the set is on Santa Baby's list this year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also have a really dense angled kabuki brush I got from Avon a few years back and love it for contouring.


----------



## alisafey (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the products of MAC but recently after one of my friends’ suggestion I am using brushes of Yofi Cosmetics. It seems to me more affordable and silky touch.


----------



## EggyBread (Sep 29, 2014)

I have two sets of RealTechniques and one set of EcoTools. I'd like to upgrade at some point.


----------



## dellebelli (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Body Shop*

Extra Virgin Minerals Foundation Brush

Eyeshadow Brush

Smudger Brush

*Stila*

[Pro Artist Brush Set]

- #5 All-over Shadow Brush

- #7 Crease Brush

- #13 Eyeliner Brush

- #21 Contour/Blush Brush

- #33B Concealer Brush

*Real Techniques*

[starter Kit]

- Base Shadow Brush

- Deluxe Crease Brush

- Accent Brush

- Pixel-Point Eyeliner Brush

- Brow Brush

[Duo-Fiber Contour Collection]

- Face Brush

- Contour Brush

- Eye Brush

*Bare Escentuals*

2-in-1 Heavenly Face &amp; Eye Brush

[Problem-Solving Brush Collection]

- Multi-tasking Kabuki Brush

- Flawless Buffing Brush

- Dual-sided Concealer Brush

- Contour &amp; Blend Fan Brush

- Flawless Finish Brush

*Others*

Smashbox Contour Brush

EcoTools Eyebrow Brush &amp; Lash Comb

Too Faced Lip Brush

Beautyblender

My favorite brushes are my Real Techniques and my foundation brush from The Body Shop. Once I got them, I tossed my old EcoTools set, which was absolutely useless in comparison. They've probably improved over the years and I took terrible care of those brushes, but I wouldn't try them again - I think there are plenty of cost-effective options that I vastly prefer. With Real Techniques, I use the starter kit for my eyes (although I use the Stila brush for eyeliner), and the duo-fiber kit is best for final touches: setting powder with the face brush, blush/highlighter application and/or blending with the contour brush, and I use the eye brush either for setting concealer or for applying eyeshadow. The duo-fiber set is an incredibly light touch, which makes it PERFECT for setting and very gentle blending. I'm totally in love with it.

The Stila set was incredibly disappointing. It was a free gift, but the main reason I made the order was to get the brushes; I rarely buy full-price Stila makeup. Anyway, I love the bag and eyeliner brush, and have also been using one of the shadow brushes for concealer - I like it better for that than the concealer brush. They all lose bristles, though (except for the eyeliner brush), so it's not that great for concealer, which I don't want to have to pick at to get bristles out. The brush I've set aside that I'm sure I'll never have a purpose for is the contour/blush brush - it's just too itchy and awful.

The Bare Escentuals brushes look great, but are new and I haven't used them yet - I can't wait to try them! As for the others, the Smashbox contour brush is excellent, and I like the Too Faced lip brush; the EcoTools brow/lash brush seems fine and it's the only one of that very old set that I didn't throw out. I couldn't bring myself to buy another when this one seems perfectly okay. I also have two Beautyblenders (one new, one old for traveling) and the Solid cleanser for them.

My wishlist of brands I want to try:

It Cosmetics for Ulta - pretty much everything but especially Velvet Luxe

Qosmedix - anyone tried their brushes? I'm so curious!

Crown Brush

Sigma


----------



## taylorm (Oct 8, 2014)

The main brushes I use are the ones from the Real Techniques core collection set and the starter set. I love them a lot! But I do find myself wanting some other brushes that I feel are lacking from those sets. I was looking at the Zoeva rose golden luxury set. It looks amazing! Does anyone know the quality of Zoeva brushes? I've looked up reviews and they're all pretty much positive but I'd like to hear from some of you too. There's lots of other sets sticking out to me from Zoeva so if you've tried any of those too I'd love to hear how you liked them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sylvia Brown (Oct 12, 2014)

Mac 217

Mac 224

Coastal Scents 22 piece set

elf stipple brush small and large

BH Cosmetics sculpt and blend set


----------



## EmilyZetterholm (Oct 30, 2014)

I got the Real Techniques Blush brush and Expert face brush on amazon. Both under $10 and I love them. Definitely going to try some of their other brushes.


----------



## Joanna Tolpanniemi (Nov 3, 2014)

I like EcoTools brushes.Airbrush Concealer is one of my favourites.


----------



## Baduda (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi!

Just wanted to contribute with my top makeup brushes
I love handmade brushes made in Kumano, Japan.

Hakuhodo,
Suqqu,
Chikuhodo,
Sigma (only the kabuki synthetic ones),
and some brushes from the art store.

Cheers!


----------



## Baduda (Nov 5, 2014)

I would recommend Hakuhodo, they are the best.


----------



## JemmaBeauty (Nov 13, 2014)

I used to think that MAC and Urban Decay were a must, but now I'm more open minded and love Real Techniques, and I can't live without a *beauty blender*!

Brushes for combing eyebrows, applying primer etc, really needn't be expensive. I just buy the cheapest on offer. In my opinion you don't need a £15 brush to comb your eyebrows!


----------



## rocknrollxbarbie (Nov 25, 2014)

I have three sets or brushes; personal, travel and freelance makeup kit

I have a wide variety of different brands...

These are just ones I have in my personal set

*MAC* - 217, 224

*Sephora* - Pro Shader #14

*Sonia Kashuk* - Large stippling brush, Small fan brush, Powder brush, Blush brush, Foundation brush (2), Angled foundation brush, Small angled eyeliner brush, Crease brush, Blending brush, Shader brush, Pencil brush, Smudge brush, Large shader brush, Lash comb (2), Spoolie brush (2)

*Real Techniques* - Setting brush, Stippling brush, Powder brush, Blush brush, Deluxe crease brush, Small eyeliner brush

*Clinique* - Face brush, small angled brush

*Ulta* - Sculpted foundation brush

*Soho* - Crease Brush

*ELF *- Complexion brush, Powder brush (3), Small tappered brush, Small stippling brush, Crease brush (3), Blending brush (3), 

Brushes from palettes - Smashbox Full Exposure, Urban Decay Naked 2, Naked 3, and Vice 3, Anastasia Beverly Hills Tamanna 

I'm probably missing a whole bunch more of my brushes, but I'm naming most off the top of my head.


----------



## emillyslillo (Dec 5, 2014)

Go for ELF at Target. Also at Target are SK or Sonia Kaskuk cosmetics and she has an impressive line of brushes at a very reasonable price.


----------



## sofiia.strykova (Dec 6, 2014)

I have some elf/sephora/coastal scent brushes. But plan to switch to mac or muf. Do you guys know what is better?mac or make up for ever?


----------



## Kat747 (Dec 18, 2014)

I use Artistry brushes they are great! I personally find them high quality. I buy them from amway.ca/enso but i guess everyone likes different things so we will probably get a load of answers! 

Kat


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 18, 2014)

I love brushes, but I tend to use and love a lot of the cheaper ones because I can somehow justify spending 20$ on every other product I own, with the exception of lippies and brushes. My favorite brushes include:

*Elf:*

Small Stipple Brush- powder blush, works best for smooth but concentrated application over a small area

I was really impressed with their Kabuki, too. I've been using a Larenim one (26.19$) for years, which is a real hair one. You can tell Elf's is synthetic, but since it is just for all over powder, it matters very little. 

I also find myself reaching for their essential eye shadow brush (not typically a fan of the essential line) though I don't think it has much to do with the quality of the brush. 

*Real Techniques:*

Real Techniques Blush Brush- Powder blush as well, I got this one very recently, but it is good for blended application over a large area of the face. 

Real Techniques Silicone Liner Brush- If you are into gel liner, you need this in your life. 

*BH Cosmetics:*

BH Cosmetics Angled Contouring Face Brush (Sculpt and Blend line): This is a really soft impressive quality brush. It is the best for blending out cream blushes and applying cream to powder blushes. 

The rest of the Sculpt and Blend line is fabulous too, really high quality. The Tapered Face Brush is my favorite for applying my bronzer.


----------



## Abril Marquez (Dec 19, 2014)

mostly all the makeup brushes i have are from e.l.f.

they work very well. the one i dont like is the white face brush

i know they have black brushes. but i havent tried them yet


----------



## Featherstroke (Dec 20, 2014)

Why not try Featherstroke Makeup Brushes.  They offer the perfect trade off between price and quality.

http://featherstroke.com/makeup-brush-sets-featherstroke/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

beaglette said:


> What is everyone's favorite makeup brushes that are reasonably priced? Has anyone found any that are comparable to MAC? If so, which ones (#'s and brands?) Also, are there various brands that you use different brushes from?
> 
> I have several brushes-- Revlon Professional (found these at Sally's), Philosophy, Body Shop and EDM sent me some free brushes with my order. I also have some cheap ELF brushes and brushes I got from bath and Body Works years ago.
> 
> ...


My Real Techniques face brushes are my favorites for foundation and buffing, and the blush and contour brushes are my favorites for highlighter and blush. I use these literally every day.

My eye brushes these days are a mix of Real Techniques, ELF (they really aren't bad for eye brushes...they don't last that long but they are so cheap), and a couple of Starlooks, and a couple of Crown. They are all good (minus the ELF, which are just functional) and honestly see no need to pay more for brushes anymore. 

I also like Sonia Kashuk and Ecotools. I think, these days, there are quite a few really nice affordable options and there's really no need to spend a lot of money on brushes unless you are a pro MUA, or you really want to!


----------



## MelissaLara (Jan 12, 2015)

I have like literally the whole real techniques collection and love them, they are great value for money, the metallic range that just came out looks so good! Also, my all time favourite blush brush is from Topshop, who would have thought ey?!


----------



## fashionfemme (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Brandi,

I feel like I've tried every make-up brush on the market! There are definitely some out there better than MAC's. 

If you're trying to save money I'd select a brush by Jane Iredale. However, if you're willing to spend a bit more I'd definitely recommend anything by NARS. 

Here is a link to my two favorites. Enjoy! 

https://www.fragrancesandcosmetics.com.au/make-up/nars/accessories/eye-shader-brush/130685/eye-shader-brush-3

https://www.fragrancesandcosmetics.com.au/make-up/jane-iredale/accessories/eye-shader-brush/99400/eye-shader-brush


----------



## Ernest (Apr 17, 2015)

Sonia Kashuk ----&gt;Nice


----------



## makeupilove (Apr 17, 2015)

Real techniques BUT...... makeup academy which is based in England I think they have amazing good quality cheap brushes!! Especially E3 which is for blending purposes! It mixes the eye shadow successfully.

other than that sephora brushes... great eye brushes.


----------



## Mallory20 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## strawesomeberry (May 9, 2015)

Currently loving the revamped Up &amp; Up brushes from Target. They are inexpensive and the brushes are ultra soft! Their buffing brush that looks like that of the RealTechniques is a tad bit softer, in my opinion. Y’all should try them! x


----------



## bbeautyblog (May 21, 2015)

I have found 2 sets of Ebay brush sets!! They are fantastic for the price...highly recommend. similar to Sigma Brushes..x

I did a review on the 15 piece Jessup brush set on my blog and I'm loving it! Take a look :

http://beautyfyingbeauty.com/2015/05/04/budget-beauty-edition-ebay-jessup-15-piece-brush-set-review-amazing-2/

Sabz x


----------



## bbeautyblog (May 21, 2015)

oh not to forget even Elf brushes, MUA and Makeup revolution have some fantastic inexpensive brushes!!

sabz x


----------



## melliemelissa (May 23, 2015)

Fond of makeup brushes but I can only trust the three brands

1. MAC

2. Cosmetics heavenly

3. Tom ford


----------



## Then Beauty (Jul 23, 2015)

I love any of Sigma or Zoeva brushes! Have used them for years. Alot cheaper than MAC and are just as good in my opinion.


----------



## candylion (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobbi Brown's brushes are very good to use..good price and quite fit the skin


----------



## klarachomicz (Aug 8, 2015)

I really like some of the *Real Techniques* brushes because they're really affordable and really good quality. The expert face brush is only about 11 pounds in the UK and it is _incredible_ - doesn't leave many brush strokes, perfectly blends the product into the skin and buffs everything beautifully.

I also acquired some *Zoeva* brushes and they are really affordable too and the quality is great for the price, a lot of makeup artists in Britain use them. They have a _variety of natural and synthetic brushes_, some are sustainable as well - made out of bamboo. They come in so many shapes and sizes! And they also come in sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Eipper (Aug 19, 2015)

I like my brush set from China, Although it made from synthetic fiber, but the hair very soft and fluffy. The most thing is cheap!


----------



## candylion (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm using Benefit's brush, it works great on the skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tussi (Sep 1, 2015)

I LOVE Jane Iredale brushes. They are a bit pricey, but such a good investment.


----------



## Nerdyblush (Sep 2, 2015)

The coastal scent 22 piece brush set is good for first time makeup artists. I also recommend Sigma's eyeliner brushes. I really like Sigma's E65 small angle brush for eyeliner, even it's a little pricey it's one of the best eyeliner brushes I have ever used.(◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 2, 2015)

I am using Crown brushes . These are good and cheap.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 12, 2015)

Just like @@devildoll, I too have multiple brush kits, well I have a couple of make-up kits stocked for specific genres for example boudoir, head shot, film. But I digress...

I have brushes from MAC, MUFE, Quo, Lise Watier, Lancome, Kryolan, DeSerres, Kevyn Aucoin, Royal &amp; Langnickel, Red Earth, Loew-Cornell, and house branded brushes from George Brown School of Make-up.


----------



## Autumn Rose (Sep 19, 2015)

Coastal Scents brushes are my absolute go to brushes and superrrr cheap but I think that target brand and sephora brand are really good and inexpensive as well

-Autumn Rose


----------



## aestheticsmedispaa (Oct 1, 2015)

MAC brushes are superb and this brand never gives you any complaint.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 5, 2015)

aestheticsmedispaa said:


> MAC brushes are superb and this brand never gives you any complaint.


Then how do you explain why their powder and blush brushes keep shedding?


----------



## Sam View (Dec 22, 2015)

what do you think of facial brushes and micro needle roller, actually work? Need some suggestion


----------



## jennyjoy (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm so glad someone started this thread!  I've never heard of half these inexpensive brush brands! I need a really soft powder brush.  I have one by BareMinerals who I love but after cleaning the brush a few times its scratchy on my skin now.  I'll have to check out some of these more inexpensive brands that seem to have good quality


----------



## shellyCD (Jan 13, 2016)

My brushes are worn out from use..would somebody please help this old crossdresser out and post a link or 2 to some very high quality brushes that does not require a gold bar as payment...i have used mac brushes for years but they are not exactly cheap and there has to be others just as good or better..thanx


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi @@shellyCD! Crown brushes are good and cheaper. Sigma brushes are good too.

http://www.crownbrush.us/

https://www.sigmabeauty.com/


----------



## SophieShelley (Jan 14, 2016)

EcoTool brushes!


----------



## Kelli's Blog (Jun 13, 2016)

I really like Real Techniques brushes. Not a fan of the bold metal collection, but really like the core collection. I also used to be a fan of Sigma brushes, but they fall apart so soon that now I am looking for a new alternative.


----------



## lifestajler (Jul 16, 2016)

When it comes to dirty cheap makeup tools, I like Jessup brushes. Don't know if anyone is familiar with the brand (made in China). I got the 15pcs set off Ebay. Now, the white hair eyeshadow brushes are too coarse and not worth a penny, but the black hair ones (+ all of the face brushes) are a dream and super soft. 

I mean, for the price of around $15, you can't go wrong   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## betsuz (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a mix of different makeup brushes. Some expensive and some cheaper but I'd like to get a whole set of more expensive brushes. I want to try out the Oval makeup brushes. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which oval set is the best? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Laurensera (Oct 16, 2016)

I only have real techniques and ecotools brushes and really love them. Oh, and recently i tried some bh cosmetics brushes that are even budget friendlier and they turn out not bad at all!


----------



## lyoungquist (Nov 3, 2016)

I stumbled on a BH Cosmetic Brush Set at TJ Maxx and they have been my go to! You can get a whole set for under $25 dollars. I just make sure when i wash them to keep them conditioned by mixing soap and a couple drops of olive oil. 

check them out

http://www.bhcosmetics.com/brushes/brush-sets

Laura from Jade and Olive 

https://jadeandolive.net/


----------



## Claire Talks Beauty (Nov 3, 2016)

i think that real techniques brushes are good. 

Elf face brushes are really good too.


----------



## ethelcurtis (Mar 14, 2018)

i am using Yoseng Makeup Brushes and i am satisfied with it


----------



## BeautyguideWhitney (Mar 26, 2018)

I am a beauty guide for Limelight and we have some of the greatest brushes and a brush cleaner that is amazing.


----------



## Shineashley (Apr 10, 2018)

I use Michael Todd Sonicblend makeup brush. It apply all kind of foundation from liquid to powder flawless. I buy it from Michael Todd Beauty online store.


----------



## Avery654 (Apr 16, 2018)

Great thread, lots of ideas and suggestion. Thanks everyone.


----------



## raylesso (Apr 22, 2018)

I hope that here are some best makeup bras. Such as-


A flat concealer brush

A looser-bristled blush brush

A flat highlighter brush

A small eye shadow brush

A firm-bristled angle brush for the glass

Brush a fluffy face powder etc.


----------



## GivoniMakeupBrushes (Apr 25, 2018)

There are different types of makeup brushes on the market. But choosing the professional makeup brushes is the most important thing. MyGivoni is the professional makeup brushes manufacturing company which provides the * best*https://mygivoni.com/ makeup brushes.


----------



## raylesso (May 15, 2018)

Real Techniques &amp; Bobbi Brown this makeup brushes are good.


----------



## kendraallen (Jun 25, 2018)

YourOneAndOnly said:


> Sonia Kashuk has some really nice eyeshadow brushes. For foundation brush however I opted for MAC. I would definately check out her line of brushes at Target


thank you for sharing!!


----------



## kendraallen (Jun 25, 2018)

here are the list of some Best Makeup Brushes Sets Which Will Make Your Makeup Kit Complete hope you will like it


----------



## Martina Smith (Sep 17, 2018)

I am using these brushes:

1:Shu Uemura Kolinsky Brush 5R

2:Tom Ford Eye Shadow Blend Brush 13

3:Morphe M310 Large Soft Fan

4:Tom Ford Cream Foundation Brush 02


----------



## BEAUTYLEGION (Sep 18, 2018)

SIGMA! Best Makeup brushes!! Check out www.Fashionsta.com for an amazing sale on your favorite beauty brands - 30% off + Free shipping use code JOELLE30


----------



## wendykimonodate (Sep 20, 2018)

macs for me


----------



## the.morning_dew (Sep 21, 2018)

I really like Nanshy, they offer cruelty-free makeup brushes. I highly recommend you to check this brand : 
https://nanshy.com
The Necessities Collection is an award winning set.  You can see the reviews


----------



## Martina Smith (Oct 3, 2018)

There are list of some brushes:

1. Tom Ford Eye Shadow Blend Brush 13. ...
2. Shu Uemura Kolinsky Brush 5R. ...
3. Laura Mercier Flat Eye Liner Brush. ...
4. Morphe M310 Large Soft Fan. ...
5.Tom Ford Cream Foundation Brush 02. ...
6. Bobbi Brown Concealer Brush. ...
7. Charlotte Tilbury Powder &amp; Sculpt Brush. ...
8. Bare Minerals Full Flawless Face Brush.


----------



## flipepic (Apr 15, 2020)

These brushes come on different shapes, which will make them perfect for applying blush, powder, foundation, highlighter, concealer, and eyeshadow with precision. They will save you time and thanks to their lightweight materials, you can keep them with you on your handbag wherever you might go. Makeup has never been this easier.


----------



## ASH77 (Apr 16, 2020)

I have been using a couple of Bobbie brown brushes mostly the face blender brush and the powder brush.  they are a little pricey about 50-70$ but i have been looking for a cheap set for travling. ( i travel a lot for work) I have been seeing a lot of talk about Sonia Kashuk brushes and they are cheap. I havnt used one yet but i think for the price its worth a try, what do you think?


----------



## Lola.Gonzalez (Apr 28, 2020)

_*Mostly used Best Professional Makeup Brushes to Try*_

Marc Jacobs The Bronze Bronzer 
Zoeva 142 Concealer Buffer. 
E.L.F Angled Blush
Sigma F84 Angled Kabuki
Morphe M310 Large Soft Fan
Bobbi Brown Concealer Blending 
Sonia Kashuk Tools Domed Blusher 
Fenty Face &amp; Body Kabuki.


----------



## amberjamil99 (May 30, 2020)

My favorite makeup brushes are of MAC and ELF. The brushes are soft and smooth and are best for sensitive skin. They can be easily cleaned using a brush cleaner and they also last longer.


----------



## misty88 (Aug 24, 2020)

I also personally ELF makeup brushes. They work really well and are absolutely budget-friendly. I think beginners who tend to shy away from buying expensive brushes should use ELF. It's hard to learn applying makeup if we don't have the right brushes.


----------

